# Slugsh respone FROM fuel canster??????



## rustyholtzen (Apr 9, 2005)

I have 2 Z one 86 and the other 87. I bought the 86 first rebuilt the motor. then found 87. now all the motor is in the 87. The Prob that i am haveing is that it has slugsh responce and it poops on itself untill i get it up to about 3K, I have replaces a bunch of parts on the car. I heard a little air leak found it that canster by the front right headlight. I pulled the one off of my 86 and put on the 87 the two were different, but it ran alot better. Today i started it up and was doning the same poo that it was before. i pulled off one of the vacume lines and it ran great after that. What does the canster do?

Thanks Rusty


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Stores fuel vapors while the engine is off. The fuel then gets dumped into the intake when the engine is running. Could have been saturated, or internally damaged.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

you could just take it off, it's not that hard.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Depending on his state of residence, it won't pass visual inspection that way. Even though not all states have an emissions test, per se, all the emissions equipment must still be in place and functional.


----------



## rustyholtzen (Apr 9, 2005)

so is this one of those item that you need to have to make the car run right? of can i just pulg off the 3 vac hoses going to it. I dont have to pass emissions test here.


----------



## rustyholtzen (Apr 9, 2005)

*FIX IT*

After getting a nother fuel canster and an 84 300, i tried to see if it would run right. And NO SIR. it didnt. Well i had trouble shooted almost all mech probs that it could have. But then i started to think since i changed out motors and for the most part everything from the 86, maybe i could change out ECMs. Well i did and what do you know it ran great. now i can get started on the body work and then get her painted red again. 

I have parts off 84 if anyone is looking. 

rusty


----------

